# Kona's Home!



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, we "FINALLY" brought Kona home this morning. YIPPIE!!! He was born on Christmas Morning, which was a bitter sweet present. LOL We were happy he was okay, but sad that it would be 2 more months before we could bring him home.  Today was the DAY! YAY!








My 2 older kids are out of school today for Pres. Day, and my youngest is still in school, so he'll prolly have a coronary when he lays his eyes on Kona!
 Just wanted to say "hi" and introduce you all to our baby kona.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats Brooke!

He looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Brooke, that little guy is absolutely adorable!! You are going to have the best time with this bundle!! Love the pics - post some more!!!!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, what a cutie! Good luck!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kona is adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kona is a cutie! Congrats Brooke.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome home! How adorable 

Amanda


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations! Kona looks like a sweetie!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you all! Kona hasn't went to the bathroom yet, we brought him home at 11:00. I have offered him water and food, but nothing yet. I'm not worried, but ready for that POTTY PARTY on the first potty outside! LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, he is so cute. I want to smother him in kisses. Enjoy every minute with your new hav baby and when you can -- more pictures for the addicted here.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Brooke,
Kona is so cute! Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations! Kona is a cutie !


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kona is precious!! congrats,


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you all! I was told he is a "Parti" colored hav. Is that right?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Brooke. Kona is a cutie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats on your new boy, what a cutie. Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Super cutie!!! And I love his name!!! Congrats and have FUN!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Brooke, I do believe that yes, parti is the correct word. Kona is adorable. How did your youngest react when they got home??


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh, my youngest son is 5. He was about to DIE! I told him we had a suprise and he was asking if it was toys for him. LOL He walked in the house and was so excited. He carried Kona around forever!  Kona of course, was happy as a clam! 
Still trying to "fine tune" the rules of where Kona can and can't go with him, but that's normal!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I am so excited for you. Nothing better than seeing your kids fall in love with the pup that you have already fallen in love with!!!! Of course there will be lots of rule breaking when it comes to Kona - you do realize that right?? The kids are going to spoil him, take him where he should not go, and feed him all sorts of stuff that you say no to!!!!ound: In my mind that is just a kids way of bonding with the pup without Mom looking in :biggrin1:
Enjoy!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh ya, I am fully ready for them breaking the rules. LOL That's the fun for them. But I had told them not to take Kona into the bedrooms, and when my youngest did, he sat him on the bed, and Kona poo'd all over! LOL Mainly b/c I don't wanna "FIND" an accident, I want to know when he does it so I can be on top of correcting the bad behavior.  I am ready and lurking around every corner... LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am laughing out loud right now~!!! I bet your son wont break that rule any time soon! ound: Yes, not only are bedrooms good potty places, but you never know what your kids have under their beds, or on their nightstands, or in a bag on the floor, that the pup can get in to!!! Have fun!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Brooke. 

Christmas Day? That's so young! Doesn't that make Kona just 7.5 weeks old? He's definitely a cutey.


----------

